# Straight Power E11 CM 550W // SATA Kabel



## der_yappi (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo BeQuiet-Team,

seit kurzem habe ich das Straight Power E11 mit 550W und Kabelmanagement.
Läuft soweit ganz gut und leise.

Nur ist das vorhandene PSU zu 4x SATA Kabel etwas arg "komisch"

Leider ist es so konstruiert, dass bei einem unten verbauten Netzteil die SATA-Stromstecker "falsch" herum sind,
Man müsste das Kabel einmal von unten an die oberste Festplatte legen um von dieser aus nach unten gehend die Festplatten anschließen zu können.
Beim PSU zu 3xSata / 1x Molex ist dies nicht so.
Also musste ich den 3xSATA / 1x Molex Kabelstrang nehmen und einen Adapter Molex <-> SATA anstöpseln um meine 4x HDDs anschließen zu können.
Jetzt gibt es ja von euch auch noch weitere Kabel als Zubehör zu kaufen => POWER CABLE fuer Ihren PC von be quiet!

Allerdings habe ich hier Bammel, dass dies bei den verlinkten Kabeln genau so sein wird und mir ein Kauf hier nichts bringen würde.

Ich hoffe Sie können mir hier weiterhelfen.

Danke im Voraus

Pascal


----------

